

GOP Rep. Peter King: Journalists Should Be Punished For Exposing Classified Info - cjdulberger
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/gop-rep-peter-king-to-anderson-cooper-journalists-should-be-punished-for-exposing-classified-info/

======
not_that_noob
Sure. Let's classify everything and thus subvert democracy.

A free press is essential for democracy. Who elects these idiots?

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
The same idiots tweeting "I'm not worried by the NSA. I have nothing to hide."
I imagine.

------
baddox
Regarding the testimony by Director Clapper: Is it legal to lie under oath if
it is to avoid revealing classified information? Would it have been so
difficult for the guy to just say "that's classified" instead of lying?

------
venomsnake
How can a guy like that be elected? Is he in the most gerrymandered district
in country?

